# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Lỗi Windows >  Máy không nhận chuột, bàn phím, USB

## danga

đó là lỗi gì cách khắc phục như thế nào các bác giúp em vơi

----------


## duylp8686

kiểm tra lại giắc cắm.nguồn điện.
1 số mtinh đời cũ phải cắm chuột,bàn phím trước khi khởi động nó mới nhận.
bạn kiểm tra lại driver.
chúc bạn thành công.

----------


## tuannguyenshoes49

theo hiện tượng bạn miêu ta thì ko nhận cả 3 thứ, chuột, bàn phím và usb, nếu nói riêng usb thì có thể là do thiếu driver, nhưng chuột vs bàn phím thì cắm vào là nhận ko cần driver, lỗi này chắc là do các jack cắm của bạn có vấn đề, bạn fai ra tiệm bảo họ khắc phục hoặc đổi card rời vào ^^!!

----------


## hoanghuy87

nếu bạn đả đem các thiết bị qua một máy khác, mà các thiết bị đó chạy rùi thì... máy bạn bị lỗi chip nam rồi đó, hãy mang ra một chỗ nào đó chuyên để sửa nhé.

thank

----------


## kevinsorbo

*máy của mình cũng vậy*

----------


## hoabaybay

> đó là lỗi gì cách khắc phục như thế nào các bác giúp em vơi


 bạn hãy vào bios lóad default nó đi... có thể ai đó đã dísable cổng usb trên máy bạn.
nếu chưa được thì bạn kiểm tra driver lại chipset trên win.

----------


## binhgia69

*không nhân chuột bàn phím thì vào thế nào được bạn*




> bạn hãy vào bios lóad default nó đi... có thể ai đó đã dísable cổng usb trên máy bạn.
> nếu chưa được thì bạn kiểm tra driver lại chipset trên win.


không nhân chuột bàn phím thì vào thế nào được bạn

----------


## vannguchau

*máy không nhận chuột phím usb*

cái này thì bạn thử vào bios nha thiết lập xem cho nó ennabal nha xong save lại.xong retar
không là bị lỗi win rồi bạn hãy cài lại win nha.
chhucs bạn thành công 
làm thử phương pháp mình xem sao. minh đã từng bị roài lỗi win la cái chắc.

----------


## tieudiep

máy này lặng rồi đây
ko vào đc bios đâu, xem bàn phím cổng ps hay cổng usb
thử lấy 1 bàn phím cổng usb cắm đằng sau case xem sao
chỉ có cách đó thôi, nếu ko đc thì bạn thử tháo quá pin cmos ra và xả điện cho main xem sao nhé

----------


## benjamin239

lỗi này là do dây bạn cắm rồi, rut ra cắm lại, phải cắm đúng đó bạn

----------


## webmaster3386

chắc do dây cắm của bạn đấy. kiểm tra lai các zắc cắm đi bạn ak!

----------


## mphana

cái này thì bạn thử vào bios nha thiết lập xem cho nó ennabal nha xong save lại.xong retar
không là bị lỗi win rồi bạn hãy cài lại win nha.
chhucs bạn thành công 
làm thử phương pháp mình xem sao. minh đã từng bị roài lỗi win la cái chắc.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## paliauthentic

bạn ơi bạn thử kểm tra driver chuột bàn phim xem sao mình nghĩ khi bạn cài lại máy nó đã mất driver chuột và driver bàn phím rồi chúc bạn thành công

----------


## dangtin1

à còn 1 lý do nữa bạn thử xem sao 
cái này thì bạn thử vào bios nha thiết lập xem cho nó ennabal nha xong save lại.xong retar
không là bị lỗi win rồi bạn hãy cài lại win nha.
chhucs bạn thành công 
làm thử phương pháp mình xem sao. minh đã từng bị roài lỗi win la cái chắc.

----------

